# 4 Gewinnt Problem



## BobaFett (14. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Vier Gewinnt programmiert welches aber leider nicht richtig läuft, die KI versagt irgendwie.
Wenn einer Lust und Laune hätte was beizutragen, soll er sich doch melden, wäre super.

danke und gruss


----------



## André Uhres (15. Aug 2006)

Ja, ich bin grad gut drauf.
Hier ist eine KI (Klassen Implementation ?):
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=208627#208627


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Aug 2006)

André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier ist eine KI (Klassen Implementation ?):



Ich schätze mal er meint seine *K*ünstliche *I*ntelligenz, 
also den Programmanteil der den Computerzug berechnet und bewertet.


----------



## André Uhres (15. Aug 2006)

Die korrekte Definition der KI bringt hier wohl keinen Gewinn.


----------



## Leroy42 (15. Aug 2006)

Ich schätze mal ich habe deinen Satz mißverstanden.



			
				André Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hier ist eine KI (Klassen Implementation ?):



hat mich vermuten lassen, daß du KI als Abkürzung für
Klassen Implementation vermutet hast.


----------



## Mindstream (5. Sep 2006)

BobaFett hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe ein Vier Gewinnt programmiert welches aber leider nicht richtig läuft, die KI versagt irgendwie.
> Wenn einer Lust und Laune hätte was beizutragen, soll er sich doch melden, wäre super.



Hallo, 

Wie hast du denn deine KI momentan implementiert?
Ich würde es mit einem Suchalgorithmus versuchen.
Für 4-Gewinnt würde ich mal den MinMax-Algo vorschlagen:
www.wikipedia.de
Falls du Probleme bei der Implementierung hast, kannst du auch mal Google fragen, ob er was zu MinMax und Java ausspuckt.

[EDIT] Hehe, da guckt man sich mal die nächsten paar Posts durch und was findet man? Vielleicht hättest du mal die Boardsuche anstrengen können. Da gibt es mehrere Threads zu Vier-Gewinnt und da ist auch schon jemand auf die Idee mit dem MinMax-Algo gekommen (und hat sogar schon ein paar Ideen zur Umsetzung geäußert): Der Post


----------

